# [solved] Fehlermeldung nach revdep-rebuild

## FrancisA

Hallo ich wieder,

nach einem

```
sudo emerge --update --newuse --deep @world
```

wo er schon Probleme mit dem "strigi" hatte,

sagte 

```
sudo revdep-rebuild

```

```

franz@localhost:~$ sudo revdep-rebuild

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 41% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/evince/3/backends/libpdfdocument.so (requires libpoppler-glib.so.5

libpoppler.so.7)

 *   broken /usr/lib/evince/3/backends/libpsdocument.so (requires libgs.so.8)

[ 57% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libgksu2.so.0.0.2 (requires libxcb-atom.so.1

libxcb-aux.so.0

libxcb-event.so.1)

 *   broken /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libgnome.la (requires -lpng14)

 *   broken /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.la (requires -lpng14)

[ 62% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libspectre.so.1.1.6 (requires libgs.so.8)

[ 79% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtksourceview2.la (requires -lpng14)

[ 87% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/strigi/strigiea_jpeg.so (requires libexiv2.so.6)

[ 100% ]                 

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *   /usr/lib/evince/3/backends/libpdfdocument.so -> app-text/evince

 *   /usr/lib/evince/3/backends/libpsdocument.so -> app-text/evince

 *   /usr/lib/libgksu2.so.0.0.2 -> x11-libs/libgksu

 *   /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libgnome.la -> gnome-base/libgnomeui

 *   /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.la -> gnome-base/libgnomeui

 *   /usr/lib/libspectre.so.1.1.6 -> app-text/libspectre

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtksourceview2.la -> dev-python/pygtksourceview

 *   /usr/lib/strigi/strigiea_jpeg.so -> app-misc/strigi

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Generated new 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Generated new 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 * Generated new 5_order.rr

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --complete-graph=y --oneshot   app-misc/strigi:0 app-text/evince:0 app-text/libspectre:0 dev-python/pygtksourceview:2 gnome-base/libgnomeui:0 x11-libs/libgksu:2

..........

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 6) app-misc/strigi-0.7.1

 * strigi-0.7.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking strigi-0.7.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.1/work/strigi-0.7.1 ...

 * Applying strigi-0.6.4-gcc44.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying strigi-0.6.5-gcc4.4-missing-headers.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Applying strigi-disable_java.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.1/work/strigi-0.7.1 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.1/work/strigi-0.7.1_build"

cmake --no-warn-unused-cli -C /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.1/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DENABLE_EXPAT=OFF -DENABLE_POLLING=ON -DFORCE_DEPS=ON -DENABLE_CPPUNIT=OFF -DENABLE_REGENERATEXSD=OFF -DENABLE_clucene=ON -DENABLE_CLUCENE=ON -DENABLE_Clucene=ON -DENABLE_dbus=ON -DENABLE_DBUS=ON -DENABLE_Dbus=ON -DENABLE_EXIV2=ON -DENABLE_fam=ON -DENABLE_FAM=ON -DENABLE_Fam=ON -DENABLE_hyperestraier=OFF -DENABLE_HYPERESTRAIER=OFF -DENABLE_Hyperestraier=OFF -DENABLE_inotify=OFF -DENABLE_INOTIFY=OFF -DENABLE_Inotify=OFF -DENABLE_LOG4CXX=OFF -DENABLE_qt4=ON -DENABLE_QT4=ON -DENABLE_Qt4=ON -DENABLE_DBUS=ON -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Gentoo -DCMAKE_INSTALL_DO_STRIP=OFF -DCMAKE_USER_MAKE_RULES_OVERRIDE=/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.1/temp/gentoo_rules.cmake  /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.1/work/strigi-0.7.1

Not searching for unused variables given on the command line.

loading initial cache file /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.1/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake

-- The C compiler identification is unknown

-- The CXX compiler identification is unknown

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- broken

CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake/Modules/CMakeTestCCompiler.cmake:52 (MESSAGE):

  The C compiler "/usr/lib/ccache/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" is not able to

  compile a simple test program.

  It fails with the following output:

   Change Dir: /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.1/work/strigi-0.7.1_build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp

  

  Run Build Command:/usr/bin/gmake "cmTryCompileExec/fast"

  /usr/bin/gmake -f CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec.dir/build.make

  CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec.dir/build

  gmake[1]: Entering directory

  `/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.1/work/strigi-0.7.1_build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp'

  /usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report

  /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.1/work/strigi-0.7.1_build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp/CMakeFiles

  1

  Building C object CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec.dir/testCCompiler.c.o

  /usr/lib/ccache/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DNDEBUG -O2 -march=i486 -pipe -o

  CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec.dir/testCCompiler.c.o -c

  /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.1/work/strigi-0.7.1_build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp/testCCompiler.c

   * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

  gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

  gmake[1]: *** [CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec.dir/testCCompiler.c.o] Error 1

  gmake[1]: Leaving directory

  `/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.1/work/strigi-0.7.1_build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp'

  gmake: *** [cmTryCompileExec/fast] Error 2

  

  

  CMake will not be able to correctly generate this project.

Call Stack (most recent call first):

  CMakeLists.txt:1 (project)

-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!

 * ERROR: app-misc/strigi-0.7.1 failed (configure phase):

 *   cmake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2913:  Called cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line  835:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_configure'

 *   environment, line  273:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1186:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${CMAKE_BINARY}" "${cmakeargs[@]}" "${CMAKE_USE_DIR}" || die "cmake failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-misc/strigi-0.7.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-misc/strigi-0.7.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.1/work/strigi-0.7.1'

>>> Failed to emerge app-misc/strigi-0.7.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-misc/strigi-0.7.1:

 * ERROR: app-misc/strigi-0.7.1 failed (configure phase):

 *   cmake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2913:  Called cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line  835:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_configure'

 *   environment, line  273:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1186:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${CMAKE_BINARY}" "${cmakeargs[@]}" "${CMAKE_USE_DIR}" || die "cmake failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-misc/strigi-0.7.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-misc/strigi-0.7.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.1/work/strigi-0.7.1'

 * Build finished correctly. Removing temporary files...

 * You can re-run revdep-rebuild to verify that all libraries and binaries

 * are fixed. Possible reasons for remaining inconsistencies include:

 *   orphaned files

 *   deep dependencies

 *   packages installed outside of portage's control

 *   specially-evaluated libraries

franz@localhost:~$ 

```

Frage stellt sich für mich, was muss ich tun, um dieses Problem (aufzu)lösen?   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by FrancisA on Sat Nov 12, 2011 10:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## FrancisA

neue Fehlermeldung mit gcc.

durch google fand ich:

http://www.imminentweb.com/technologies/gcc-config-active-gcc-profile-invalid

 fix_libtool_files.sh, vorher gcc reemergen:

Abgeneigt gegen ein 

```
sudo emerge -v gcc
```

wo ich wieder über eine Stunde wartenmuss , bis gcc fertig gebaut ist, habe ich es abgebrochen.

Dann versuchte ich:

```
sudo fix_libtool_files.sh 4.5.3
```

Ist das alles kompliziert, aber jetzt compiliert es wieder.  Ich muss mich wieder eimal etwas mehr einlesen über gentoo.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

